# سؤال لاهل الخبره في المعمل ضروري في تجربه الكلوريدات



## الكل بيحبك (10 سبتمبر 2012)

في تجربه تحديد الكلوريدات في المعمل بواسطه نترات الفضه
تم ظهور راسب اسود علي شكل كرات مع العلم انها اول مره تظهر في هذا البئر
ومع العلم انه تم اجراء نفس التجربه للشبكه وتم ظهور راسب ابيض وليس اسود
ايه تعليقاتكم ؟؟؟


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (11 سبتمبر 2012)

راجع الكيماويات اللي انت محضرها جيدا لانه الكلور لا يترسب الا في راسب ابيض انت في التجربة تعادل بنيتريك اسيد ثم تضع كرومات البوتاسيوم كدليل وتعاير بنترات الفضة الي ان يظهر لك راسب لحمي


----------



## الكل بيحبك (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا قولتلك في السؤال ان انا عملت نفس التجربه بعدها علي مياه الشبكه تكون راسب ابيض
معني كده ان الكيماويات مظبوطه وبعدين مش انا لوحدي في المعمل اللي عملتها كل الكيميائيين عملوها وادت راسب اسود
وياريت اللي عارف يرد ويكون متاكد


----------



## ahlat (20 سبتمبر 2012)

دام قلت بئر فالتغير بسبب البئر وليس المواد الكيمائيه
حاول تعرف ما التغيرات التي صارت للبئر 
وحاول تعمل تحليل للمعادن الثقيله يمكن يفيدك في معرفه المشكله......لي عودة باذن الله


----------



## maidi (21 سبتمبر 2012)

كما قال لك الأخ ahlat أعد تحليل ماء البئر فمثلاً : 
إذا احتوى ماء البئر على كبريتيد الهيدروجين H2S ، يظهر راسب في التجربة هو كبريتيد الفضة Ag2S وهو راسب أسود :

H2S + 2 AgNO3 → 2HNO3 + Ag2S​
وهذا احتمال وارد لأن الماء في الشبكة لايحوي على كبريتيد الهيدروجين .......... ؟


----------



## ahlat (23 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم ...هل يمكن ان تقول لنا 
1.ما هو لون العينه وكيف رائحتها؟؟؟
2.هل يوجد في العينه كميه كبيرة من الكلور الحر بحيث يعمل اكسده للفضه؟؟


كما قال اخي الفاضل يمكن يكون كبريتيد الفضه وهذا المرجح ولكن يجب ان تكون له رائحه نفاذه


----------



## الكل بيحبك (23 سبتمبر 2012)

نعم نحن نضيف كلور للبئر بالتنقيط وفيه كلور حر دائما لكن في عند اخذ العينه كان ةجهاز الكلور معطل يعني العينه غير محتويه علي كلور حر
سؤال: ما دور الكلور الحر في العينه وكيف يؤكسد الفضه؟؟ وهل ممكن ان يزيل الكلور الحر رائحه h2s


----------



## maidi (23 سبتمبر 2012)

السيد المحترم ،
أنت تضيف محلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم إلى البئر للتعقيم . كما يمكن استخدامه في إزالة كبريت الهيدروجين .
لكن لا أريد أن أناقشك في كامل العملية ، لأن الشرح هنا يطول . وإليك ما طلبت :

تفاعل هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم مع نترات الفضة :

(6)AgNO3 + (6)NaOCl => (6)NaNO3 + (4)AgCl + Ag2O2 + (2)ClO2

تفاعل هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم مع كبريت الهيدروجين مع وجود ماءات الصوديوم :

H2S(g) + NaOH(aq) <=> Na2S(aq) + 2H2O (1)

Na2S(aq) + 4NaOCl(aq) => Na2SO4(aq) + 4NaCl(aq) (2)

ملاحظة : محلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم هو محلول ثابت ضعيف التفكك بوجود ماءات الصوديوم ( وسط قلوي ). لذلك يباع في الأسواق بوجود ماءات الصوديوم .
الرقم 6 في نهاية المعادلة الأولى يجب أن يكون مضرباً في بداية المعادلة مع نترات الفضة ، حصل هذا بسبب الطباعة ؟


----------



## الكل بيحبك (25 سبتمبر 2012)

باختصار معني كلامك من المعادلات ان الكلور الحر ليس سببا في الراسب الاسود؟؟ ولكن اذا كان غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين هو الذي يعطي راسب اسود فلماذا لايوجد في الشبكه ؟؟
علما باننا كنا نستخدم هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم وليس هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم


----------



## maidi (25 سبتمبر 2012)

السيد المحترم ،
المهم أنك استخدمت الهيبو كلوريت .... 
أما بالنسبة لعينة الشبكة أنا لا أعرف ما حصل لمياه البئر منذ خروجه من البئر وحتى مكان أخذ العينة من الشبكة .
ولكن أنا أسألك هل في مياه البئر كبريتيد الهيدروجين ؟ .
على كل حال عليك أن تنطلق من تحليل مياه البئر .
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## الكل بيحبك (4 أكتوبر 2012)

للاسف مابنعملشي تجربه h2s في المعمل
ولما طالبنا بكده المدير قال انه غاز متطاير وصعب الكشف عنه 
لكن الراي الاقرب للصواب انه ممكن يكون فعلا هو غاز h2s مع اني ماعرفشي ليه ماظهرشي في الشبكه


----------



## maidi (5 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد الكريم
ممكن تتأكد من رائحة عينة ماء البئر إذا كانت تحتوي على غاز كبريت الهيدروجين ، فرائحته كرائحة البيض الفاسد ، ...........؟


----------



## ahmed elfashny (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكمن ان يكون نوع من البكتريا المنتجة للكبريتيد ناشىء وموجود بالشبكة


----------

